# What Breed of Dog for a Motorhome ?



## Scotjimland

Hi all dog owners, 

We are considering getting a dog for our extended travels and wondered what was the best breed to get. It should ideally have the following traits: 

1. Excellent guard , with lots of attitude, it's primary role will be to deter the scum. 
2. Good with kids, we have a 5 year old daughter. 
3. Look mean and nasty :wink: 
4. Not too big. ie not a wolfhound.. 
5. Shortish coat. 
6. A good companion. 
7. Be happy travelling and climate tolerant. 

We are not fussy if it's pure bred or not, perhaps a cross between a German Shepherd and a Collie ? 

Questions. 

1. Are there any counties in Europe where we might find problems entering with a dog? 

2. What is the approximate cost of the pets passport , injections, ID chip, etc etc 

3. Cost of vets before re entering UK . 

We have owned a dog in the past so we know what to expect and how to care for one. 


Cheers 

Jim


----------



## 89122

Jack Russell terriers are great, they are very protective and can make a lot of noise with strangers entering their enviremont.

Eddie


----------



## 88781

Jack Russell Terrier, soft with kids, great temperament and the heart of a Lion!

Regards M&D


----------



## hymmi

Hi Jim,

We have a Border Terrier,he is a star,they are sturdy,love kids,alert,intelligent and ours loves the van.

Something to bear in mind maybe as you are thinking long term is a dog that doesn't lose coat,i strip Jake and am still always cleaning hair up.


----------



## 88927

Hi Scotjimland
I'm not a dog owner, but my mother is and always has been.
The only dog I would ever consider is a Doberman. Does all the terror stuff and yet they are very docile with family and kids. Males generally better "family" temperament than females???
Terrific sense of safety when walking with one.
Rottwieller would come second but people are usually afraid of them and you get ignored because of it.
Good luck
Keith


----------



## 89002

No dog at all. Then there will be one less to annoy other campers.


----------



## Scotjimland

Milemuncher said:


> No dog at all. Then there will be one less to annoy other campers.


Kids and now a DOG .. 8O

I can be a real menace now :wink:

Keep them coming .. thanks for all the ideas so far


----------



## 88781

kands said:


> Hi Scotjimland
> I'm not a dog owner, but my mother is and always has been.
> The only dog I would ever consider is a Doberman. Does all the terror stuff and yet they are very docile with family and kids. Males generally better "family" temperament than females???
> Terrific sense of safety when walking with one.
> Rottwieller would come second but people are usually afraid of them and you get ignored because of it.
> Good luck
> Keith[/quote
> 
> Both great dogs in their own right, but I feel too big for a M/H's limited space, plus both I believe are on the 'banned' listing at most sites under the potentially dangerous dog laws
> 
> Regards M&D


----------



## Scotjimland

MandyandDave said:


> Both great dogs in their own right, but I feel too big for a M/H's limited space, plus both I believe are on the 'banned' listing at most sites under the potentially dangerous dog laws
> 
> Regards M&D


Thanks for the info on the banned dogs list , is this european wide ?


----------



## 88810

Doesn't a dog cut down the things you can do on a trip. It can't go to some attractions. Most beaches don't allow them May-June. Shouldn't be left on their own at all. Need lots of jabs and expensive vets bill.
Get a cuddly soft toy one instead you can cuddle it, stroke it without any of the downside. 
If you really want one to join you on a walk borrow one from another camper. Bit like children great when you can give them back.
You could start a poll and see who thinks you should get a dog and those who don't.


----------



## DABurleigh

Jim,

Normally, being biassed, I would not hesitate to extol the virtues of a Golden Retriever. However, as your requirements are admirably specific:

1. Excellent guard , with lots of attitude, it's primary role will be to deter the scum. 
Nope. Bark definitely worse than its bite. Goes all doolally when you get near enough.

2. Good with kids, we have a 5 year old daughter. 
Yup.

3. Look mean and nasty 
Nope.

4. Not too big. ie not a wolfhound.. 
OK.

5. Shortish coat. 
Nope.

6. A good companion. 
Most definitely.

7. Be happy travelling and climate tolerant. 
Yes and no. Look, pal, how would you like to sweat only through your mouth and wear a long fur coat come rain or shine?

Dave
PS However, it does score very highly on engaging women who are complete strangers. Pity this wasn't one of your requirements as it may have tipped it


----------



## Scotjimland

Jana said:


> Doesn't a dog cut down the things you can do on a trip. It can't go to some attractions. Most beaches don't allow them May-June. Shouldn't be left on their own at all. Need lots of jabs and expensive vets bill.
> Get a cuddly soft toy one instead you can cuddle it, stroke it without any of the downside.
> If you really want one to join you on a walk borrow one from another camper. Bit like children great when you can give them back.
> You could start a poll and see who thinks you should get a dog and those who don't.


Hi 
thanks for your input.
We are aware of the restrictions a dog imposes as we have caravanned with one some years ago. 
Attractions don't attract us and as we are going full time beach restrictions are not an issue, 
The poll you suggest has already been done in our household . 16 Year old son is unimpressed by a cuddle toy. 
Primary reason for a dog is security and companionship.. 
I love children and will be sad when the elder one leaves.

I don't want this post to turn into a pro / con dogs and kids.

Jim


----------



## Scotjimland

DABurleigh said:


> PS However, it does score very highly on engaging women who are complete strangers. Pity this wasn't one of your requirements as it may have tipped it


This could definately swing it :wink:

Thanks for your suggestion Dave

Jim


----------



## 88781

Most sites reserve the right to require the owner of ANY dog or other pet to remove it from the site if it is considered a nuisance, or to be interfering with the general comfort of guests. The banned breeds are Akito, Dojo, Staffies, wolfhounds and wolf crosses, Pit bull terrier, American bull terrier, some brazilian breed (can't recall the name) and a few others I can't remember, defra or maff hold the information regarding here and abroad on all dogs, and certain cats! that are a No No  

Regards M&D


----------



## Scotjimland

Found this site on banned dogs in Germany

http://www.saveourbreeds.org.uk/bans.htm


----------



## Texas

Far better get the 'sound' of a dog on tape. No hassle, No smell, No c++p and above all, no noise when you don't want noise.


Shouldn't you get a dog because you like them rather than pick a type for 'looks' and/or to act as a deterrent?

Texas


----------



## carolgavin

Hi we have an English setter, however they would most definately not be suitable for your particular requirements, as they are pretty dim, are NOT good guard dogs and look nothing like one(too cuddly). Suggest you try 
http://www.petplanet.co.uk/select_a_breed.asp in which you can put in your particular requirements. Good luck!!!
This is the sort of thing it comes up with, sorry dunno how to shorten it!!
Irish red terrier
Average Food Cost
£4-7.50 per week 
Feeding Requirements
The average cost of feeding will be around £4.00 per week. 
Other Expenses
The average cost of a puppy is £500 - £550. 
Average Puppy Price
£500-800 
Lifespan
9 - 15 years
Irish Terriers usually live 12 - 14 years. 
Average Litter Size
7
The average litter is 7 or 8 puppies. 
General Physical Description
The graceful, racy outline of the Irish Terrier is unmistakable. Head held high on a long, graceful neck, this breed stands out in a crowd. The outer coat is very hard and wry, the undercoat being softer and finer. 
Height Min Max 
Bitch 46cm (18") 46cm (18")

Dog 48cm (19") 48cm (19") 
Weight Min Max 
Bitch 11kg (24lbs) 11kg (24lbs)

Dog 12kg (26lbs) 12kg (26lbs)

Size Category Medium 
Weight Height Range Dogs should measure 48cms and weigh around 12kgs. Bitches should ideally measure 46cms and weigh around 11kgs. 
Ailments A healthy, robust breed which has very few documented genetic problems. 
Common Ailments 
Susceptibility To Illness Low 
Records Held 
Characteristics

Energy High 
Overall Exercise 40 - 60 minutes per day.
Irish Terriers can be boisterous and very energetic, therefore plenty of exercise is a must. However, due to their over-boisterous natures with other dogs, care must be taken when allowed off the lead. They are prone to digging. 
Distress Caused if Left Alone Medium 
Personal Protection High 
Suitability As Guard Dog High 
Risk of Sheep Worrying High 
Tendency to Bark Medium 
Ease of Transportation High 
Level of Aggression Medium 
Compatibility With Other Animals Medium 
Suitable For Children
High 
General Character And Temperament Courageous and feisty little dogs who have truly earned the nickname 'The Daredevil'. Affectionate and friendly with people - particularly children - this breed will be loyal and devoted to the family. However, that said, great care should be taken in the presence of other dogs as the males of the breed are known to be fearless and will, if antagonised, fight to win. 
Grooming

Coat Length Short/Medium 
Grooming Requirement < Once a week 
Trimming Occasional 
Requires Professional Groomer True 
Grooming Hand plucking is required 2 or 3 times a year. The hair between the pads of the feet should be regularly trimmed and the ears must be kept clean. 
Colour Irish Terriers come in solid colours of red, red/wheaten or yellow/red. White hair can be seen on the chest and some adult dogs will have black shading. 
Shedding None 
Suffers From Allergies 
Tendency to Cause Allergies


----------



## 88741

Irish Setter

1 Good guard dog ........mmm fearsome deep bark and as she launches herself with gay abandon at anyone at eye level would deter a lot of people :lol: 

2 Excellent with children temperment is 100%

3 Looks mean and nasty, er well , no not really not even on a bad hair day, unlike her owner :lol: 

4 Not too big ,yes she definately qualifies here as she can squeeze herself into very tight spaces, like sharing an arm chair with me :wink: 

5 Shortish coat ... yes apart from the long bits :? An Irish setter coat is odd in the fact that you never see it on carpets or you but your vacumn cleaner is always full of the stuff :roll: 

6 Good companion. YES the best will also share the odd glass of wine or port with you given half a chance

7 Climate tolerant... piece of cake always finds the nearest water and submerges herself up to the neck or mud/peat will do at a push 

So it has to be an Irish :wink: 
Actually think the best dog for you is the one you just click with, and I would agree dobies or rotties make fantastic pets as long as their owners are well trained. I would always go for an Irish, but they are not every ones idea of heaven, more like hell a lot of the time. Most dogs will fit your criteria it's all down to your gut feeling I think . You will know when the right breed comes along, and remember an owner is like his/her dog. I am wild and untamed  whereas DaveB is like Zoe well mannered, polite and very well turned out, and Nuke is like Bradley works hard, tries to please and is very friendly :lol:


----------



## Scotjimland

Hi Texas, 
I totally agree about liking them, they must be part of the family and be enjoyed by all. 
Many owners will tell you they make great burglar alarms and good deterrents, something which will be important when we go full timing next year. Not always on camp sites so security is a concern. 

We haven't had a dog up to now as we both work and wouldn't have the time to devote to a dog.. Times are changing and a dog will be a welcome addition to our family. A pet first, a deterrent second .. 

Jim


----------



## Scotjimland

Thanks carolgavin

the site threw this up ..

Schnauzer Giant 8O :lol: 

Great site, will keep trying .. 


Quote " Actually think the best dog for you is the one you just click with, and I would agree dobies or rotties make fantastic pets as long as their owners are well trained. I would always go for an Irish, but they are not every ones idea of heaven, more like hell a lot of the time. Most dogs will fit your criteria it's all down to your gut feeling I think . You will know when the right breed comes along, and remember an owner is like his/her dog. I am wild and untamed whereas DaveB is like Zoe well mannered, polite and very well turned out, and Nuke is like Bradley works hard, tries to please and is very friendly 
Un Quote 

Thanks Helen, great advice 


Jim


----------



## takeaflight

*Greyhound*

Get a Grey

First off they don't require much exercise, 20 min walk in the morning then paws up for the rest of the day. Short hair, great with kids, not a yapping breed but will let people know of their presence if a stranger approaches, very clean, easy to wash down if you have to, otherwise they will keep themselves sorted. Used to travelling and they wont mess in their own home (kennel) However you don't wont to be a cat or rabbit.


----------



## nukeadmin

Im Biased, a labrador has to be


----------



## 95424

*be patriotic.....*

....get a Westie!

Looks a cute as hell and is, of course, but can pack a punch with eg, the postman if so inclined, so intruders watch out.

Doesn't moult, just needs the occasonal brush and trim in order to be able to see out!

Doesn't take up much room.

Is fantastic with children and travels well.

Our Hollie even loves to just sit in the camper on the drive at home and look out of the window practising being menancing.

IfI've added the pictures right, you'll see that she also accompanies us when out and about! 
What the poor little mite puts up with for us eh?

A walk is so much more fun with a dog too, so go for it all and enjoy every minute. 
Martyj


----------



## bigfoot

Why waste time with all these postings the choice is obvious-A BOXER!


----------



## stewartwebr

Everyone has their own perception of what is the perfect breed. I have owned several dogs over the years. My last two were Border Collies, both were excellent dogs. But what made them more special to me was that they were both rescue dogs.

People spend hundreds of pounds on particular breeds when their are hundreds of unwanted and unloved beautiful dogs just begging to offer their undevoted love and attention to a new owner in dog rescue centres.

I would recommend you visit your local SSPCA or local dog home. The staff are excellent and will show you the ones that will fit your wish list.

Give a dog a second chance in life, you will never ever regret it.....I never have.!

Good luck and let us all know what you eventually get.

Stewart


----------



## 95756

*dogs, great breed for motor home*

believe it or not a bull mastiff . they are big with a big bark, great characters, they dont bite, short coat, dont require tons of exercise, and actually seem to enjoy travel?.

in the past i have paid between 45 to 60 euros for the re entry examination.


----------



## spykal

Hi
A rottweiler labrador cross.....able to scare the **** out of you ....but then brings you a toilet roll :lol: 

Mike

P.s. I know it's an oldie but it's a goodie


----------



## badger

Or bites your leg off........but brings it back!!


----------



## badger

As you said in your original post......

German Shepherd / Collie cross.............like this


----------



## 89499

I'm with stewartwebr on this............ go to your local dogs home and they will be able to give good advice fitting round your requirements......... all their dogs are monitored and their temperament documented............take the family and you can have a play time with them before deciding ..... and of course you will be giving them a much needed home.

I have a collie (second hand) and she is extremely loyal and can be fiercly protective. 
Doesn't bark a lot and is very alert, a bit timid from her treatment in her early days, but I only have to tell her something once. She's a treasure...I feel safe wherever I am with her, which is usually all the time, she's lying on my feet as I type!!


----------



## 96180

in my experience i would say a lab or lab cross - they generally have a good temperment and allthough they need a lot of excercise - once they have been out they are damn lazy :roll: 
they eat everything - so leftovers make up our dogs main source of food so cheaper food bills ( and before anyone says it - yes it is good for her as it is mostly veges and most dogs eat ar too much meat )

they are also very teritorial and protective - making lots of niose 

fantastic with kids as well

a rotty i would also go for cos contrary to popular beleif they have lovely temproment but not as content to sit around or long periods - they are after all shepherd dogs

collie/ alsation cross - no way - both breeds are quite exitable and again don't really like to sit around - although MOST collies are very intelegent and easy to train ( i say most becuase my last collie was the exception  :lol: )

westies are a nice dog too but can be snappy and also white :? which don't go to well with mud
i personally would never go for a jack russel with kids as have always found them snappy although my sister has one that isn't 

i think you should definately try to rehome a dog that needs it though and don't be scared of taking on one thats a few months or years old - i know you don't get the cute stage but neither do you get the house training - my husband was dead against an older dog last time we got one but our hols has been wonderfull she was 9months old and rather nervous at first - i would alwas go for an older dog now

good luck


----------



## 97541

*Get a big dish and lead*

Jim - all you need to do is visit the pet store and buy the biggest stainless dog dish on sale along with a dog chain with one of those mean looking spiked control collars on and do the following:

1) Fasten the chain and collar to the MH door handle so it hangs down at the side of the door.

2) Half fill the bowl with water and put it at the side of the entry steps.

Everyone will then give your RV a wide berth.

Enough to put anybody off! 

PS - you could also get a dog barking machine to supplement this.


----------



## Pusser

Consider a goose. The Romans used to swear by them for guard duck duties. Slightest noise and all hell lets loose. 8)


----------



## Snelly

Hi Jim

Going back to someones previous post, I agree, a doberman is the one you want.

Our Ollie is lovely, although a bit big and clumsy!


----------



## takeaflight

Only one breed of dog.

RETIRED GREYHOUND


----------



## LadyJ

Hi Jim

How about a Yorkie they dont moult so no hairs, can be yappy best to have 2 as they dont take up much room and they like company, nor do they eat a lot and can be put in your pocket and hidden when entering places lol. Most large dogs are frightened of them also. Lap dog definately but will walk for miles, but then does not need a lot of excersise.

Then on the bigger dog as DAB says a Retriver or Labrador or even a Greyhound all very good with kids but all moult, and slober when food it about, they need more exercies and eat more.

Having had both Labradors and Yorkies I would probally say the Yorkie is easier to manage in a motorhome.

Let us know what you decide on

Jac


----------



## 96825

Have you considered a goose, although you may have to fit a nappy when you're travelling 

good luck Willoug :?


----------



## 96825

Oops! I've just read pusser's post, They are capable of breaking bone with their elbow

Willoug


----------



## Wiggy

Only one dog really

They are so loyal

Big and bold 

And almost everyone would give your van a wide berth with one inside

Its got to be a German Shepherd

Our new girl is huge and is only 22 weeks old - shes just the job

Go for it Willoug


----------



## 88870

Ahem, your all wrong ... its gotta be a Staffie. Reasons ... 

1 Small enough to be van sized and we live in a 24 foot van which has a permanent bed so there is not much room.

2 Big enough and scary enough to protect you from nasty people trying to rob you. Well, err, she hasn't met any yet but I'm sure she would. At the moment she is just content with enthusiastically greeting all visitors ... whether she knows them or not. Anyone who comes round twice is then family and gets the special 'i'm so excited I can't stand up' greeting where she just lays on her back and wiggles frantically ?!?! Can anyone explain this?

3 Eat anything you care to feed them.

4 Have short hair and don't like parting with it.

5 They Integrate absolutely with a human family - love kids - and will do anything to please as long as she is included. Not that we have kids but she loves everyone elses - even when they maul her ... suprisingly enough!

6 Has the biggest smile in any dog I have ever seen .... looks like Jack Nicholson as 'The Joker' when she is happy. Her face just splits in two! Errr, unless that was wind .... ha ha.

Only downside so far .... she has to be muzzled in France ... have yet to try this!


----------



## 97489

Thats interesting a friend takes her Staffie everywhere. They have been in Spain since November and never had a problem.


----------



## Pusser

I am a bit puzzled as to why dogs feature so often on this website. I have not got a problem that they do but am I missing something. I don't feel the need to report on my goldfish so what has a dog got that is for example, more interesting than a Norwegian Au Pair.


----------



## Drummer

Dogs are stupid sometimes. :? 
If someone rings the doorbell, why does the dog think its for them? :roll:


----------



## Pusser

Drummer said:


> Dogs are stupid sometimes. :?
> If someone rings the doorbell, why does the dog think its for them? :roll:


I know if I was a dog and someone threw a stick and told me to get it I would tell them to get it themselves. They threw it. 8)


----------



## Invicta

Labradors every time for me, especially where there are children. Of course you need a large 'van if you have one of these. 

Ours is a very large chocolate one currently weighing in at 46.60 kg. He is now on a diet as he has just had the 'chop' and the vet said that he is very likely to put on more weight after this has been done. I have just changed vehicles to accommodate Coco! 

Strangers looking at him think he is a Doberman rather than a Labrador due to his colour and size. I don't enlighten them unless they are friendly! Unfortunately Dobermans do have a bad reputation for being aggresive-do they not? (Sorry Doberman lovers!)

When I was a district nurse on my rounds I was bitten by two German Shepherds and a Jack Russell. I didn't blame the dogs-they were only doing what we all hope our dogs would do-protect us. It was the owners at fault.


----------



## Drummer

Pusser said:


> Drummer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dogs are stupid sometimes. :?
> If someone rings the doorbell, why does the dog think its for them? :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> I know if I was a dog and someone threw a stick and told me to get it I would tell them to get it themselves. They threw it. 8)
Click to expand...

Yes, but I'd run and get the stick if it was thrown by a Norwegian au pair!
I'm not completely stupid!


----------



## weldted

*pet for motorhome*

Hi We have been motorhoming for over twenty years and our have had two Border Collies for most of that time. We are on our third set now. They are very intelligent easy to train and once they have had their bits done they make good companions. We found a good walk in the morning and they would settle for the day and then a shorter on in the evening.
The Pet Passport system will cost you around £150 per dog (more information to be found on the DEFRA website. It takes around 7 months to complete the set up, first the dog has to be chipped, then an injection with possibly a booster after ten days, then a blood test after a further 4 weeks and if that is ok six months later off you go. You can take the dog abroad after the blood test but you cannot come back into the uk untill the six monts have passed after the blood test. Prior to returning to the UK you have to take your dog to a French or whatever country you are in to have it dusted for ticks fleas etc not less than 24 hrs or more than 48 before you come back so get you timings right there will be a charge of around 20 to 30 pounds for this. and then you have to have a top up injection every twelve months. do not let the top ups expire otherwise you have to go through it all again. Be aware that although the main concern is Rabies dog can pick up stomach upsets when abroad more so in hot countries and there have been cases of vets have to send a blood sample to the country you have visited to find out what the problem is and for the treatment this can take time and can be very expensive.

All ways try to see their parents when buying a dog

I hope that helps you a bit.


----------



## 89555

The Smooth haired Dachshund is the perfect answer to all requirements! A hound in a small package and well behaved with the right attitude of training by the owner. In many respects the owner is the one to train and then you will have a perfect combination
Jack kelly


----------



## BERTHA

We have a Spinone, she is excellent with the Children and other people but like most dogs has god sense of danger and threat/

Her bark or I should say her woof will shake you out of your boots.

She also speaks Italian which is handy when touring S. Europe

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modul...oto_Gallery&file=index&include=view_album.php
H


----------



## AlanVal

We have two corgies we first bought a caravan so we could take the dogs with us instead of putting them in kennels.they love the van and the meets are no problem with them they are very people friendly but not so doggie friendly with there being two of them.Just hope they arfe ok in the motorhome when we get it next month!! only prob i can see is their short legs for getting in lol.


----------



## beagle

Well if its prime role is to deter the scum....

How about not actually bothering with a real dog, but buying a very large dog bowl to leave by the MH door (possibly with the word "Tyson" on it or similar). Also a large bone to casually discard nearby, featuring impressive teeth marks (use a chisel). 

I wonder if anyone manufactures an alarm which, instead of producing the usual wail (which nobody takes any notice of), plays a sampled rottweiler? Bet that would make em think twice! :animaldog:


----------



## patr

Hi Beagle

A "sampled" Rottweiller or the real thing?

http://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f379/simou/pats pics/familyphotoalbum_033.jpg

Kind regards

Simou :lol:


----------



## barrosa

We have two dogs both good in there way great travellers 7000 miles last year in four months one border collie cross manchester terrier loves kids the other is a lurcher greyhound cross great for touring in france made freinds with all the cafe owners and she will eat whatever you do. 8) whent over to check on the van today and they both got in as soon as the door was opened :wink: and got in their travelling seats,go for the dog(S) that you feel is right for you 8)


----------



## BERTHA

For real Security and continues crawling we take the mother-in-law however she seems more hostile to me than strangers

I think she is a cross between a Heffer and Dobiman

Good thing is she eats anything and everything which is why we choose the Alko 5000Kg based van

H


----------



## guzzijim

One that doesn't bark.

One that doesn't poo, if it does! one that puts it in a plastic bag and disposes of it.

One that doesn't think every body loves it, especially with wet feet.


----------



## Scotjimland

I started this post with high hopes of getting some consensus on choice of dog.. :?

Think we will settle on >>>Robo Dog<<< or >>>Rex<<< :wink:

+ Large bowl and lead to leave outside RV .. 8)


----------



## annej

How about one of these for the entertainment that you will not get from a barking alarm :lol: I want one :roll:

http://www.eu.aibo.com/1_5_mind.asp


----------



## annej

Guzzijim,

I have your ideal dog, just working on the poly bag bit.
First and last time we heard her "bark" was about two months ago. It gave her such a shock she hasn't tried again. Considering that we have had her for 7 years this must be some kind of record :lol:


----------



## 98316

*Bichon Frise*

Hi, we have a Bichon Frise....they are adorable dogs!

1) They are small
2) They do not loose their hair, or malt
3) They are very friendly and very intellegent!
4) They don't require much excerise or food....

On the downside

1) they are white..!...not good if you plan to go for long muddy walks, but we manage
2) they are not ferocious looking

they used to be known as circus dogs as they can be trained to do pretty much anything. mine is useless as a guard dog but was trained in 10 mins flat to shake hands in return for a treat, so am sure if you wanted to you could train one to scare off burglars.


----------



## Detourer

get a dog that can't count........put 3 biscuits in your pocket then only give him 2.......... :lol:


----------



## 97993

Hi
Sorry to the many other dog owners out there, any dog is better than none IMO You have already mentioned the only two dogs worth having but a cross between the two? I don't agree, the attitude of the Shepard and brains of the Collie i fear you the wife and kids sleeping outside !I had quite a few years both working and training dogs ,we had one of each
Without a second thought the Border collie for the MH, p.s and get one from a working farm Not a breeder 
Geo


----------



## 89555

My Avatar says it all !! Obviously the Mini Smooth haired Dachshund is my companion and fulfills all the requirements I need in a motorhome companion


----------



## kennyo

well Jim .... ScotJimland 

What have you started here
Get yourself a weimaraner does not moult as much as most dogs and are a friendly breed. Then again you better make sure you get one that does not get travel sickness :lol:


----------



## ruthiebabe

First time I've seen this post but have read all replies and can only add a twopennworth:

We have had English Springers for 20 yaers and have experience of labradors, retrievers, Jack Russels, via family and friends. We live in a largish oldish home and have had small and medium-sized motorhomes. I would say to ScotJimLand or anyone considering a dog in a motorhome for the first time:

Do not underestimate the issue of big, dirty dog in a small space or that of needing lots of open-country exercise...when on travels thsi may become a stressfull factor...having to always root out open countryside and keep a dog with high physical needs entertained. 

We have always said never have a small dog..but when we travel in our van long term we will rethink this. It would need to be small and also short haired. We would still like a really intelligent dog, a Jack Russel may be it but there have been others mentioned.

Let us know what you decide.


----------



## 98482

I would recommend a 'motherinlaw sharp tounged gnasher' without doubt would frighten off any intruder, close friends or any innocent bystander. Great with kids when needed. Can feed on rusks and pot noodles. No need for a lead, just a portable fold up zimmer frame with wheels. Can give very frightening glares when ignored though.


----------



## vicdicdoc

How about a mouse sized dog - with a LOUD bark that doesn't eat you out of house & home . . . [ plus mouse doodoo is easier to dispose of than dog doodoo ] :lol:


----------



## sallytrafic

Our two don't qualify on lots of grounds as the perfect MH dogs but they think they're the Bees Knees and so do we. Both rescue dogs and you can make up your mind as to what mixture they are.


Regards Frank


----------



## teemyob

*Only if you train and treat him/her right*

Staffordshire Bull fits the bill.

Magic Dog, Great Temperament given a bad profile by poor breeders, Masters and media.

Jack Russ's Ok

Get a bigger MH and maybe a Labrador

Cannot think of anything else.

Trev


----------



## Scotjimland

ruthiebabe said:


> We have always said never have a small dog..but when we travel in our van long term we will rethink this. It would need to be small and also short haired. We would still like a really intelligent dog, a Jack Russel may be it but there have been others mentioned.
> 
> Let us know what you decide.


The choice has been taken out of my hands 

Chaz has choosen this .. A Barbie Dog 8O 8O 8O


----------



## annej

Hi ScotJimland, 
Yes, I can see where Chaz is coming from :lol: No moulting, big enough to be a "guard" dog and very affectionate 8) 
Not too sure about the colour though. Mine is going to be black as I don't see any of my "boys" taking it for a walk  
Hoping to get one after we come back from France end of July 
 
Good choice Chaz, just don't expect Dad to take it for walkies :lol: 

Anne


----------



## colinr

We have a lassa ahpso. She loves the van and is probably the most loving and playfull breed i have ever owned. No hair shedding at all and small enough to be engaging to any stranger male or female. All dogs have a guarding nature and nine times out of ten the bark is always worse than the bite. The fact you have a dog on board i think deters unwelcome visitors.Especially sneaky ones. Good luck.


----------



## Scotjimland

Many thanks to everyone who took the time to post and offer advice, it hasn't fallen on deaf ears but after much deliberation we have decided not to for the moment.
We love animals, dogs in particular and can see all the benefits but with the uncertainty which lies ahead a dog would be one more to thing to worry about. We are certainly not ruling one out but with so much on our plate at the moment we think it prudent to wait and decide later when we are more settled in our new life... :?

Kind Regards 

Jim n Jan


----------



## Spacerunner

We have a Collie/Alsation/whippet cross, we are told...i.e. fast, smart and protective. Sounds good but....demands his walk EVERY day, cringing coward off the lead, snarling hell hound on the lead. He loves travelling fusses over babies and his favourite snack is cucumber and tomatoes. Which just goes to prove that dogs are as diverse and unpredictable as ourselves. So as stated before go to a rescue center and go for the one that clicks with you.


----------



## 88844

Try a Bulgarian Windashutta. Can be found on the Costa Lot. The main breeder is Lord Oftenbroke with his wife Lady Neverenough


----------



## 99627

Should you start looking for a dog then a Boxer might be the breed for you, considering the traits you were after:

'Boxer'

http://www.the-kennel-club.org.uk/discoverdogs/working/w955.htm

"General Appearance
Great nobility, smooth-coated, medium-sized, square build, strong bone and evident, well developed muscles.

Characteristics
Lively, strong, loyal to owner and family, but distrustful of strangers. Obedient, friendly at play, but with guarding instinct.

Temperament
Equable, biddable, fearless, self-assured."

http://americanboxerclub.org/unique.html

"The Boxer wants to meet you, your children, and other members of your family
The Boxer's most notable characteristic is his desire for human affection. Though his spirited bearing, square jaw, and cleanly muscled body suggest the well-conditioned middleweight athlete of dogdom, the Boxer is happiest when he is with people--especially children, watching protectively over their play. His short smooth coat, handsome chiseled head, and striking silhouette never fail to excite comments from passersby as he trots jauntily by your side with neck arched and tail held erect. He is truly a "dog for all seasons," suiting the need for household guardian, attractive companion, and children's playmate and loyal friend.

Breed Characteristics: "Beauty and Brains"
The Boxer's official classification in the "Working Group" of dogs is a natural. His keenest sense, that of hearing, makes him an instinctive guard dog, always alert. Although always vigilant, the Boxer is not a nervous breed, and will not bark without cause. He has judgment, and an uncanny sense of distinguishing between friend and intruder. One of the delightful qualities that sets the Boxer apart is the unique expressiveness of his face. The skin furrowing of the forehead, the dark, "soulful" eyes, and at times almost human attempts to "converse," make his replacement by another breed difficult for one who has owned a Boxer. He mimics the mood of his master and can spend hours quietly lying at his feet."


----------



## 88862

Hi crashdive
Couldn’t agree more.
The only thing better than a boxer is 3 boxers
Roger


----------



## Rapide561

*Dog*

Hi Jim

From your previous post...

1. Excellent guard , with lots of attitude, it's primary role will be to deter the scum. 
2. Good with kids, we have a 5 year old daughter. 
3. Look mean and nasty 
4. Not too big. ie not a wolfhound.. 
5. Shortish coat. 
6. A good companion. 
7. Be happy travelling and climate tolerant.

We are not fussy if it's pure bred or not, perhaps a cross between a German Shepherd and a Collie ?

Well it has got to be a Weimaraner!

1) Excellent guard - barks louder than a 747 taking off and has teeth like jaws.
2) Good with kids - Oscar is from "rescue" and his previous family had a young baby. Equally he is very good with my nephew.
3) Mean and nasty - not really
4) Not too big - well no compared to an elephant. Look at this pic. I am 6 feet 3 - so you can see Oscars size. 
5) Short coat - YES YES YES
6) A good companion - what can I say. I cannot even go to the loo without he follows me!
7) Traveller - I think he is a romany gypsy

Oscar is from rescue and I love him from the bottom of my heart. Look at weimaraner rescue on the net.

Most are in rescue because they are soo loving and loyal, they will not leave their owners alone - people like this in a pup - but not quite so happy about having a six stone prince climbing all over them.


----------



## 96962

Hey Rapide561

based on your previous post

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-133720-.html#133720

wouldn't you be better off with a ****zu rather than a Weimaraner :!: 8O 
.
.
.
.
.
...Sorry, being flippant I know....


----------



## Rapide561

*Dogs*

Hi Dangler

Very witty!

Rapide561


----------



## Arrachogaidh

Aim to go touring with my three deerhounds and an Irish wolfhound. Should keep the neighbours and their kids at bay.......

Why is it that people are so intollerant of dogs in UK?


----------



## Scattycat

We've parked up in some odd places but I have to say I've never felt the need to have a dog with us for security.

As many have said taking any pet away in the van can be restrictive.

We met a guy in Spain who had a good alternative. 

When parked up he would put a dog collar attached to a heavy chain with a dog food bowl next to it just outside the side door. :roll:


----------



## GROUNDHOG

Get a Parrot and teach it to say "I've got a gun, come any closer and I will blow your head off"..... that should cover security.


----------



## Rosbotham

_(Holy thread revitalising...)_

Dunno, if Arrachogaidh has got 3x deerhounds and a wolfhound in their motorhome, there'd be no space for a burglar to move in it to nick 'owt....


----------



## mauramac

Not read through all the pages ao my apologies if I'm repeating a suggestion already but can I pass on my thoughts.
We are also looking for a dog - but not for same reasons as yourself, and I was determined I would give a home to a rescue dog.
I have recently met up with the local dog warden for our area and he is a great guy - keeping up to 12 dogs in his own home that no one else will take because he cannot bare to see a good dog put down. None of these dogs are dangerous or vicious but they are all dogs that look it. They mostly have staffordshire terrier in them and other types of bull terrier with all sorts of crosses in between.
Now what I have learned from talking to him and to the Terrier Rescue organisation is that Staffies make great pets. They are loyal, intelligent, tough as old boots, medium sized and great with kids but they do look the part as well if you are looking for a guard dog.

Maybe this is the breed for you?
This is a great website:
http://www.terrierrescue.co.uk/

p.s sorry - just caught up and notice you leaving it for a while so this might not be of any use after all.
Please everyone - do think of all the poor mutts in kennels before paying huge amounts for over bred prima donna breeds which will cost you a fortune in medical bills if you aren't very lucky.


----------



## lesanne

We always had a dog when we were tied to employment ,never without one .after loosing last one .now retired and nearly free .apart from new grandaughter would never have those restrictions again ,so my choice would now have to be a Hot one from Mc doughs...


----------



## patp

I know this is academic now but do please consider a rescue staffie when the time comes. The rescue centres are absolutely full of them. It breaks my heart to see them all there as they do make great pets and seem to fit your criteria exactly. I have a Staffie/Greyhound cross and she is almost the perfect dog. Will be lazy like a greyhound when you don't want to go out and up for it, like a Staffy, when you do! She came from RSPCA and they did a marvelous job of socialising her.


----------



## Arrachogaidh

Yes, we can take 3 deerhounds and 1 wolfhound with us in the garage/kennel of our motorhome. Wouldn't be without my dogs. Take them to dog shows as well as touring.

By all means do what you want and even think about rescueing any dog that you think would be a good companion.

I think this thread was asking what dogs do you have rather than Why you would want one.

My dogs are big and can be protective when needed but mostly they are just big lounge lizards.

:lol: :lol: :lol: :ffxi4: :ffxi4:


----------



## gaz44

im not sure it matters what kind of dog you take away with you, just so long as suits your home life, thats where the bulk of your time together will be.
we have just purchased our second van, but both have been chosen with the dogs in mind.
we have found a large rear garage is an absolute must, this is to give the dogs and us plenty of room.
we even have a fence system that we put up when pitched, to allow the dogs there own freedom to roam.








we travel all the time as we have three dobermann show dogs.


----------



## Arrachogaidh

That "fence"system is an excellent idea and I have a friend that utilises it. In due course I may obtain this also.

Happy to see that there are fellow "souls" out there.

Cheers,

Arrachogaidh


----------



## CasaMia

We have two Jack Russels "Jeffrey" a Parsons JRT dog & "Jazzmine" a poachers pocket JRT bitch shes tiny but easily the more feisty of the two. when we are parked up they lie inside the Hymer windscreen on their dog beds out of the way but where they can see everything that's going on & on the move they are in a fold down travel cage for safety. Fantastic guard dogs, protective of their own environment & pet humans but equally willing to play ball/ go for long or short walks depending on the weather & our location. Extremely intelligent & full of character (make me laugh constantly with their antics) learn tricks etc easily. Vet bills are generally much lower due to their size.
I have had many dogs over the years & for many of them I bred, worked & trained Border Collies for sheepdog trialling & obedience etc & nobody would have convinced me there was a better dog to own till I got a Jack Russell all I can say now is a great all round pet & guard dog without being too intimidating (an important consideration nowadays with so many people being scared and anti-dog). They do moult a bit but a "furminator" comb helps sort that out oh and easier to clean after muddy walks or swimming than a large dog.


----------



## Arrachogaidh

I have a friend that bought a deerhound from me. She had had Parsons Jack Russell's previously. They died but to keep the deerhound company she obtained a Jack Russell. 

They are a great match.

The "Furminator" is a great tool for all grooming purposes, but not to be used too severely on a Deerhound, if at all....


----------



## Gretchibald

I am frightened by large fierce looking dogs, and the dogs sense it, ( attacked by an German Shepherd as a boy). So although you say " to deter the scum", i am not scum but if you parked up beside me I would have to move away.
Please spare a thought for people like me and train your dogs to be friendly not hostile with strangers or keep them on a lead.
My heart races when i see children approaching strange dogs.


----------



## pneumatician

Got to be a Labrador or a Retriever.

If its under 400mm tall its not a dog is it? Shurely just a woman's cuddly toy or surrogate child. 
Suppose I am in it up the thigh now :-(
I do have a lot of respect for working Terriers and Staffies tho.

Problem with the latter is of late you have to have tattoos and piercings to go with the dog, Joe public just assumes you are a drug dealer or suchlike.

Personally have only experience with:- Red Setter, absolute nut case, Collie cross, nice dog, and currently a large Black Labrador which moves in with us every time the kids go away. 
Absolutely fantastic animal, obedient, scares the bejaysus out of strangers but wouldn't hurt a fly, rabbits yes. Took a lot of time, money and effort to train and rear him. 

Steve


----------



## LovesickFerret

A great thread and so nice to hear from so many faithful and loving dog owners, always a joy.

As for my two pence worth well I was brought up with poodles. My parents had one "Sooty", then they adopted me, followed by another poodle "Sweep". Not too sure on their reasoning as I turned out to be the most hard work and the most expensive to keep, lol! 

The best piece of advice I feel I can give is Rescue, Rescue, Rescue. There are so many dogs looking for good homes and too many breeders exploiting breeds and buyers alike!

As for which breed well let's see poodles don't moult, they are very intelligent and can be trained relatively easily, they are good with children and great companions. I would recommend the miniature rather than the toy or standard, having had all three that is my personal preference. I would also go for a dog not a bitch, the only bitch we ever had was more work than all of our dogs put together! Finding a rescue one is not easy the last rescue one we found for my Mum ten years ago took over a year to find, which is good news for poodles, but not for people wanting one! 

My husband and I currently have two dachshund dogs. One is a Silver Dapple Black & Tan Smooth Coat and the other is a Black & Tan Pin Wired. Despite being raised with poodles as long as I can remember I always wanted a wire haired dachshund and finally the day came 2.5 years ago. Trying to find a "rescue" dachshund is also very difficult although since having our two I have now found contacts who can help in that area if the need arises in the future. They have very strong characters, so you have to be assertive with them. They were originally bred for hunting rats, rabbits, weasels and other small animals, where as the standard dachshund was bred for badger hunting and the like. They are very affectionate and will alert you to anyone approaching your property, but don't expect them to attack anyone with anything other than kisses, lol! You do have to be careful with them climbing stairs and jumping due to their long backs and short legs. If we had children we probably would have gone for a standard, rather than a miniature, and have already agreed that if we ever add another edition to the family we will indeed go for a standard wire haired dachshund. 

Our boys are a joy, but I believe all dogs are no matter what the breed. There is no such thing as a bad dog, just bad owners. Sadly a lot of people get dogs as an accessory and have no understanding of the amount of commitment one has to make to them. They are hard work but worth, in my opinion, every moment. No human can give you such unconditional love and loyalty. They are after all man's best friend.

I wish you all the luck in the world in your search for the right dog. Maybe it is not a specific breed you should be looking for, just a dog who needs a good home?

Jane.


----------



## CasaMia

pneumatician said:


> If its under 400mm tall its not a dog is it? Shurely just a woman's cuddly toy or surrogate child.
> 
> Steve


Ha you should try telling my little Jrt Bitch that she's a toy, she'd take on the world if it came down to it. She got attacked by a husky a while ago which had her whole back leg in it's mouth but she still wanted to have a go back when she got away. Also consider the legal ramifications of your dog attacking anyone. even an intruder. Bigger the dog & damage the bigger the consequences, it's a deterrent / early warning system thats needed not an attack dog.
I read this newspaper article before I chose to get a Jack as I also wasn't sure about going for a smaller breed dog, since owning my two I can see how true to breed this article is :-

"Tiny terrier sacrifices its life to save five children from pitbulls.

A plucky foot-high Jack Russell terrier named George saved five New Zealand children from two marauding pitbulls.
George was playing with the group of children as they returned home from buying sweets at a neighborhood shop in the small North Island town of Manaia when the two pitbulls appeared and lunged toward them, his owner Allan Gay said.

"George was brave - he took them on and he's not even a foot high," Gay told The Associated Press. "He jumped in on them, he tried to keep them off.
"If it wasn't for George, those kids would have copped it."
One of the children, Richard Rosewarne, 11, was quoted as saying George fought with the pitbulls to keep them off his four-year-old brother, Darryl.
"George tried to protect us by barking and rushing at them, but they started to bite him - one on the head and the other on the back," Rosewarne said. "We ran off crying and some people saw what was happening and rescued George."
But George, aged nine, was so badly mauled that a veterinarian had to put him down, according to his devastated owner."

So respect to George, as the old saying goes, Size isn't everything 
:wink:


----------



## richardjames

nukeadmin said:


> Im Biased, a labrador has to be


What about the 'cat' 8O 8O


----------



## Spacerunner

ExUser1 said:


> We are not fussy if it's pure bred or not, perhaps a cross between a German Shepherd and a Collie ?
> 
> Questions.
> 
> 1. Are there any counties in Europe where we might find problems entering with a dog?
> 
> 2. What is the approximate cost of the pets passport , injections, ID chip, etc etc
> 
> 3. Cost of vets before re entering UK .
> 
> We have owned a dog in the past so we know what to expect and how to care for one.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Jim


Our late dog was a cross Alsation, Collie and Whippet.

There seem to be many of this Alsation/collie crosses around now and our local vet categorises them as Black and Tans.

He had attitude to spare and was an excellent guard dog. Great with children but only accepted adults at his own pace. Then he was as loyal to them as he was ourselves.
He could be difficult with other dogs if they were especially annoying and 'in yer face' or 'up yer bum'!

He succumbed to tumours in his soft palate and had to be put to sleep at the relatively young age of eleven. Otherwise he was very healthy, indeed, people often thought he was a youngster.
If I could find another I would get one tomorrow.

My choice would be a mongrel every time. IMO most pedigree breeds have been weakened and will need endless medical attention


----------



## bid

We have 2 rescue staffies that travel crated in the motorhome. They are excellent guard dogs but so gentle around us and our family. We rescued Taz 6 years ago through the SBT rescue society. He had so much character that we went on to rescue another much younger bitch, Jodie, now aged 5. We promote this breed, raising their profile with support from our local RSPCA centre. I believe staffies are like Marmite. You love them or hate them. I would urge anyone to take on one of these dogs. Good dogs will always be found a home but its the ones like staffs that need your help. Always had dogs like spaniels and collies but staffies will give you so much fun. They are the clowns of the canine world. Please don't be put off by their bad press. Bid.


----------



## pandalf

How about stuffed? Much easier to maintain and cheaper to feed.


----------



## pneumatician

Pandalf, Not sure whether your comment is in jest but we have encountered a Van on two occasions that had a black and white Collie looking out of the window. It was only on the second day that ourselves and neighbors realised the dog never moved. Stuffed or soft toy? I have no idea but very realistic.

Steve


----------



## clayton9

Non simples. Can't stand loads of dogs in a small space all the hairs in your sandwiched. Yuck..

Sorry just my thoughts..


----------



## Corkheader

I'd go for a Border Collie. Both of ours have adapted to van life extremely well. You also see lots on sites which seems to indicate others think the same. They are highly intelligent and you can get them short haired. 

A word of caution though. The dog should be primarily a pet and companion. Most will be protective of their environment. If you buy one primarily as a guard dog and encourage this you will have problems on sites with other campers. Its why the rescue centres are full of staffs and other bull breeds.


----------



## OurTour

*Our experience with Charlie*

Hi exuser1

We've been travelling with out King Charles Cavalier Spaniel for the past 7 months. Despite the inconvenience sometimes, he's been a wonderful travel companion. He's more likely to roll over and beg to be stroked than attack anyone, but we've not found ourselves in situations where we've needed defending. He stays in the van for short periods, only for more than 4 hours once or twice since we left, and sleeps when we drive.

Looking at your questions:

1. We've travelled through France, Germany, Italy, Spain, Portugal and Morocco so far. We've had no official interest in Charlie whatsoever. Of course we have his pet passport, and his jabs are all up to date, but so far only UK customs have asked to see it. Campsites often state the dog must be vaccinated although none have asked for proof. We are staying inside the EU for the rest of this year, and expect no official problems..

2. Pet passport cost us roughly £150 to £180 for the chip, injections and appointments at the vets. Charlie's rabies jab worked first time.

3. Last year it would cost us about €40 at the French vets. Charlie is less than 10kg and the vets we used charged more for bigger dogs. Defra have since changed the rules on the treatment needed, so the cost may be slightly less now.

Our experience had been that dogs are generally more welcome in Europe than the UK. There are fewer 'no dogs' stickers on shops and attractions (although most still don't allow dogs). The vets we used for booster jabs in Spain were highly professional, as good as our UK vet. Beaches out of season generally either allow dogs or the locals ignore the signs. In season we'd expect to not get on many resort beaches with him.

We'd be happy to answer any more questions the best we can, contact details at www.ourtour.co.uk. Cheers and happy travelling, Jay


----------



## KeithChesterfield

pandalf - How about stuffed? Much easier to maintain and cheaper to feed.

Are you talking about the dogs or their owners?

The one on the left is going with us four weeks today to France for three weeks - he's started packing his suitcase as I type.


----------



## motormouth

Lovely looking dog Keith.
Markings very similar to ours.


----------

